# Who is your hero !



## BoneMonkey (Feb 17, 2008)

Mines has to be Mad Max!


----------



## test84 (Feb 17, 2008)

Batman in Fantasy world.
John Carmack in Software world.
EA, TP, NN, DWW in pr9n world.


----------



## Westside (Feb 17, 2008)

*NUFF SAID*


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 17, 2008)

Chris Farley, rest in peace bro. :'(















im serious too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  he defined cool


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 17, 2008)

nuff said


----------



## theman69 (Feb 17, 2008)

NUFF SAID


----------



## Westside (Feb 17, 2008)

Also, my an hero:


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 17, 2008)

My dad off course. And Solid Snake.


----------



## hanman (Feb 17, 2008)

my dad IS solid snake!


----------



## Switchy (Feb 17, 2008)

My mom!


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Feb 17, 2008)

Razor Ramon HG FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## beedog19 (Feb 17, 2008)

Good choice Dio!

Mine is Randy Moss





I just love the guy. Seriously


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 17, 2008)

He's such a hot stud  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## PikaPika (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(hanman @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> my dad IS solid snake!



Izzat some kind of innuendo?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And my hero is good ol' Shiggy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I have that shirt too


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 17, 2008)

Dr. Martin Luther King jr.
Carl Sagan
Richard Feynman


and SAILOR MOON!


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 17, 2008)

Louis Anderson (the cartoon version)


----------



## jargus (Feb 17, 2008)

Travis Touchdown

He taught to become number one!


----------



## Austinz (Feb 18, 2008)

I cant believe noone has said Dr Phil yet, I guess everyone just sort of forgot, anyways, mine is Judge Judy


----------



## hanman (Feb 18, 2008)

who the hell would look up to dr. phil?  other quacks and charlatans?


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 18, 2008)

Oprah Winfrey who saw her bankaccount triple by employing him.


----------



## Master Mo (Feb 18, 2008)

*Hect?r, Prince of Troy:* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hector

"...as he is known not only for his courage but also for his noble nature."


----------



## madmk (Feb 18, 2008)

Axel Foley :-)


----------



## pasc (Feb 18, 2008)

Roxas ?


----------



## JPH (Feb 18, 2008)

My hero is ZeWarriorReturns.

What a great guy.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 18, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%BCdiger_Gamm

for being a human calculator.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgd9oI_9FU8

he is something like a real life rainman


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 19, 2008)

^ my hero
< hero
v will have me as his/her/its hero


But seriously, my hero is Ichigo from Bleach, just can't die.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Plus his hair is cool.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 19, 2008)

QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> My hero is ZeWarriorReturns.
> 
> What a great guy.



Somebody had to say it lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mine is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ken Kutaragi!


----------



## fischju (Feb 19, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 18 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > My hero is ZeWarriorReturns.
> ...



Oh shit, I was going to come in here and quote your post, strike out what you had, and add Kutaragi...


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 19, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 18 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 18 2008 said:
> ...




LOL


----------



## Westside (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 19, 2008)

Link no worky. Who the hell is Lenin?

EDIT: Sure I don't mind Westside


----------



## blue99 (Feb 19, 2008)

In b4 an hero


----------



## Westside (Feb 19, 2008)

Can you please take off the qoute Ze?  It's having problems. :'(
The answer to your question is my new image that I've posted.


----------



## chalupa (Feb 19, 2008)

I thought you guys heard......

NO MORE HEROES!!


----------



## xalphax (Feb 19, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 18 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Link no worky. Who the hell is Lenin?



some kind of ninja apparently.

jonin, genin, sanin, lenin


----------



## fischju (Feb 19, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 18 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Link no worky. Who the hell is Lenin?



....really..?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 19, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 18 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 18 2008 said:
> ...




Nope. It said ''user posted image'' when he made his post originally.


----------



## fischju (Feb 19, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 18 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 18 2008 said:
> ...



I can't decide if you are being an idiot on purpose to mess with me. If so, good job!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If not......


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 19, 2008)

mthrnite of course anyone who says otherwise is spewing blasphemy


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 19, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> I can't decide if you are being an idiot on purpose to mess with me. If so, good job!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can't read? He edited his Original Post because before it didn't work.


----------



## Westside (Feb 19, 2008)

I didn't mean to turn this into a flame thread... :'(


----------



## fischju (Feb 19, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> You can't read? He edited his Original Post because before it didn't work.



Man, I can't believe you don't get it by now...


You edited your post at 6:33 my time. I posted the corrected version at 6:29 my time. I obviously saw his and your post, went back, and corrected your quote in my post. You should have very easily been able to deduce that my original "...really...?" was aimed at the second part of your post. The one about you not knowing who Lenin is.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 19, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> Man, I can't believe you don't get it by now...
> 
> 
> You edited your post at 6:33 my time. I posted the corrected version at 6:29 my time. I obviously saw his and your post, went back, and corrected your quote in my post. You should have very easily been able to deduce that my original "...really...?" was aimed at the second part of your post. The one about you not knowing who Lenin is.



I knew you edited my quote originally, Just didn't know WHY you did it. Either way I still didn't get a real response. A Picture isn't telling me who he is. It's showing me what he looks like.


----------



## Akoji (Feb 19, 2008)

I think Green Ranger is a pretty cool guy. eh kicks Power Ranger asses and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 19, 2008)

Holy snap quote pyramid.


----------



## Spikey (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## ojsinnerz. (Feb 19, 2008)

uh..... Urza?


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 19, 2008)

I'd have to day Neil Patrick Harris.

I dont think I have an an hero.
I don't know anyone who's lost an ipod either.


----------



## usmagen (Feb 19, 2008)

him.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Feb 19, 2008)

New England Patriots. Obviously the NY Giants somehow won by luck. NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS FTW.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Feb 19, 2008)

Dexter Morgan, Dream of the Endless (The Sandman) and, obviously, Batman. I can easily see myself reflected on them.


----------



## Elrinth (Feb 19, 2008)

Simon Belmont hands down.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Feb 19, 2008)

Seriously my dadded because his lamo old jokes are funny 4 sum reason. My childhood hero is Spider-Man.


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 20, 2008)

veho











QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 18 2008 said:


>


*Jack Nicholson*??!?!?


----------



## Gus122000 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## herbanassault (Feb 20, 2008)

I have many.

Hunter S. Thompson, Bob Dylan, John Lennon, Johnny Depp, Johnny Cash, Diablo Cody, Hayao Miyazaki, Mike Clattenburg, Lou Reed come to mind.


----------



## tojomajojo (Feb 20, 2008)

souja boy,
he taught me to fly like supaman and thats a lesson ill always remember


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 19 2008 said:


>








You weren't around anymore so I took over lulz.


----------

